# MBTI Types and Short Temper



## serenityy (Mar 16, 2012)

Is there a correlation between the two?
Which MBTI types, in your opnion, tend to have short temper?


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

ENTJs, ESTP, ESFP, principally Se users or dominants Te


----------



## iscem42 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd think it would be for different reasons depending on the type. The only thing that really gets me going is if someone repeatedly shows a misunderstanding of some principle that in turn suggests a stubborn mis-conceptualization of a big-picture issue. So it ends up confusing the hell out of most people, who get angry for different reasons.


----------

